# einfache Übungsaufgaben gesucht



## mariusbopp (7. Dez 2010)

morgen :toll:

bin grad auf der arbeit und wollte bisschen java machen... eclipse gestartet kurz überlegt... und irgendwie kommt mir keine idee was ich mal angehen könnte! is glaube ich noch zu früh um ne kreative idee zu entwickeln^^

frage habt ihr ne idee was ich mal in angriff nehmen könnte?
internet zu durchsuchen hatte ich jetzt keine lust!!

merci:applaus:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Dez 2010)

ich vergesse die Seite immer, wo (Java?)-Aufgaben bereitgestellt werden. Aber wenn ich nicht weis, was ich tun soll. Dann überlege ich mir immer, welche Themen ich mir in Java nur (sehr) wenig bis garnicht angeschaut habe. Darin versuche ich mich dan weiterzubilden.


----------



## henpara (7. Dez 2010)

erstelle eine Programm, das die Weltformel berechnet!
Das wäre doch mal was :lol:

edit: ernsthaft: das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch einmal^^


----------



## Haave (7. Dez 2010)

CodingBat ist was Schönes für zwischendurch 

Coding Kata wurde hier auch schon öfter empfohlen, hab aber selbst nocht nichts damit gemacht.


----------



## mariusbopp (7. Dez 2010)

henpara hat gesagt.:


> erstelle eine Programm, das die Weltformel berechnet!


warte gib mir 5  min dann hast di sie :lol::lol:

hmm was mit ner gui wäre cool da hab ich noch nix gemacht!


----------



## mariusbopp (7. Dez 2010)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> CodingBat ist was Schönes für zwischendurch
> 
> Coding Kata wurde hier auch schon öfter empfohlen, hab aber selbst nocht nichts damit gemacht.



okay die erste seite is ganz cool siehst de auch glaich ob dus richtig gemacht hast etc bzw hast ne lösung wenn du nicht weiter kommst :toll: 

hat jemand noch ne idee for me?


----------



## Andi_CH (7. Dez 2010)

henpara hat gesagt.:


> erstelle eine Programm, das die Weltformel berechnet!



HEUREKA!!!!!


```
System.out.println("42");
```


----------



## mariusbopp (7. Dez 2010)

die antwort auf ALLES


----------

